# Engret reviews four movies in one topic



## Engert (Apr 18, 2013)

The Hunger Games.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392170/







Fuck you. Fuck you. Go fuck yourself. Piece of shit. Someone shoot the fucking director of this movie. Worthles piece of shit.

__________________________________________________________________________________

Olympus has fallen.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2302755/






Great movie. It presents itself for what it is and does not try to be pretentious. Typical Chuck Norris style but in the modern day. A great action movie which does not disappoint.

___________________________________________________________________________________


Upside down.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1374992/






Five stars. Recommended. A love story into a sci-fi movie. Two people from inverse gravities of two different planets fall in love.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Unknown
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450340/






Meh.
Five men wake up in a locked-down warehouse with no memory of who they are. They are forced to figure out who is good and who is bad to stay alive.
Meh.
Three stars.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 18, 2013)

All movies with Morgan Freeman are excellent


----------



## Engert (Apr 18, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> All movies with Morgan Freeman are excellent


 
Motherfucker is cool as fuck.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2013)

You are a terrible reviewer...

Fun fact:
Unknown was written by a gentleman from my hometown and had its premiere at this old-timey theater I went to growing up.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 22, 2013)

While your first review , although crude , emphasises your view on this movie quite well.

BUT ....

Since when as "meh." been a sufficient movie review dialog. ?


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Apr 22, 2013)

Geez, what a hipster . Of course you say that the most popular and well received movie was a piece of shit, the mediocre one with Morgan Freeman was great, and the shitty sci-fi movie was "five stars." You hit the nail on the head though with Unknown; as brief as your review is, "meh" sums up the whole movie pretty well actually.


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, the discussion can start from a "meh" and we can branch off from there. Or i can write walls of text, which no one is going to read because TLDR and i can be a official hollywood elitist

So, it seems we have mixed reviews on the movie Unknown. Can someone tell me what was so special about it?


----------



## xist (Apr 23, 2013)

Who's Engret and what have you done with Engert?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 23, 2013)

Engert said:


> Well, the discussion can start from a "meh" and we can branch off from there. Or i can write walls of text, which no one is going to read because TLDR and i can be a official hollywood elitist
> 
> So, it seems we have mixed reviews on the movie Unknown. Can someone tell me what was so special about it?


No one said Unknown was a great movie.  It was simply pointed out that "meh" isn't a review.  It's a word hipsters use when they mean "not hip".


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know dude, i was so upset with the Hunger Games that i was banging on my keyboard.


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> No one said Unknown was a great movie. It was simply pointed out that "meh" isn't a review. It's a word hipsters use when they mean "not hip".


Oh i see, so you don't like the whole summary in a "meh". 
Shall we get philosophical and start putting Harvard hats and use big words from the bullshit generator?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 23, 2013)

Engert said:


> I don't know dude, i was so upset with the Hunger Games that i was banging on my keyboard.


I don't know dude, maybe if you paid actual monies for your entertainment you would take the time to appreciate it more.



Engert said:


> Oh i see, so you don't like the whole summary in a "meh".
> Shall we get philosophical and start putting Harvard hats and use big words from the bullshit generator?


No need for philosophy. It's just when put the word "review" in the title of a thread, people expect a little more than someone farting on their keyboard and clicking "submit".


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

Wait a second. You making assumptions now?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 23, 2013)

Engert said:


> Wait a second. You making assumptions now?


Yes sir. I surely am.


----------



## nando (Apr 23, 2013)

i agree with hunger games. that movie was awful. the others, i have not seen

i'm going to see upside down eventually. i've had it in my must see for a while now.


----------



## xist (Apr 23, 2013)

That comment in question was a reply to me...


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 23, 2013)

you spent more time sourcing coverart and imdb links than suggesting anything remotely like a review , but hey who gives a fuk.. now here is where meh would fit


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Yes sir. I surely am.


 
All right all right, it makes for an interesting conversation.



pwsincd said:


> you spent more time sourcing coverart and imdb links than suggesting anything remotely like a review , but hey who gives a fuk.. now here is where meh would fit


 
What the hell are you saying, you read walls of text and books?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 23, 2013)

What the heck?


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 23, 2013)

im saying i dont understand the post , four links and four boxcovers of four random movies with cut n pasted brief synopsis . then you added 'reviews' i guess i kinda hoped for some kind of insight into your reasoning as to enable debate seeing as you wanted to discuss these four random movies . maybe its just me .


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> im saying i dont understand the post , four links and four boxcovers of four random movies with cut n pasted brief synopsis . then you added 'reviews' i guess i kinda hoped for some kind of insight into your reasoning as to enable debate seeing as you wanted to discuss these four random movies . maybe its just me .


 
Okay, i promise that for you i will make a proper review since you don't mind reading long posts. At the risk of sounding too much like a "critic" i will do my best to explain the good, bad and the ugly of a movie next time.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah i dont mind reading , they dont have to be walls though , bullet points make for easier reading but can neatly break a wall into erm well bricks i guess lol


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 23, 2013)

Why is everyone hating on the reviews? They're exactly how I like them, straight to the point. Unless I'm reading a book, I don't want to read walls of text just to find out if it's a good movie or not.


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

See, now there's a guy who appreciates short reviews.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 23, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Why is everyone hating on the reviews?


 
Beacause they are done by Engert who has bad taste in films.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 23, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Beacause there are done by Engert who has bad taste in films.


The only movie I've seen from that list is Hunger Games, and I totally agree with his review on it.


----------



## Engert (Apr 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Fun fact:
> Unknown was written by a gentleman from my hometown and had its premiere at this old-timey theater I went to growing up.


 
If you know him, could you please ask this gentlemen the following question: "Out of all possible endings, why did he have to choose that one?". 
Thanks.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 23, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> No one said Unknown was a great movie.  It was simply pointed out that "meh" isn't a review.  It's a word hipsters use when they mean "not hip".


Bitch please, I've been giving "meh" as an answer since I was like, 15.

You know, before any of you probably heard of it.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 23, 2013)

you look just about qualified to review movies then i guess


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 24, 2013)

The problem here is it seems like you watched Hunger Games expecting it to be somewhat decent. I too made that mistake and now I am never going to see any Hunger Games movie ever again.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

If you're trying to channel the recently-departed Ebert... Well, uh, don't quit your day job.

That said, Hunger Games was kind of 'meh' in comparison to what it could have been, but one does not complain at looking at Jennifer Lawrence through shaky camera angles for nearly 2 hours. Though I'd prob be better off watching Silver Linings Playbook for that or whatevs. LOL


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> If you're trying to channel the recently-departed Ebert... Well, uh, don't quit your day job.
> 
> That said, Hunger Games was kind of 'meh' in comparison to what it could have been, but one does not complain at looking at Jennifer Lawrence through shaky camera angles for nearly 2 hours. Though I'd prob be better off watching Silver Linings Playbook for that or whatevs. LOL


Careful.  You might get some J-Law backlash...  Hipsters only liked Jennifer Lawrence _before_ Hunger Games.  You know...prior to anyone knowing who she was...


----------



## Engert (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> If you're trying to channel the recently-departed Ebert... Well, uh, don't quit your day job.


 
Hm. Hm. Ha. Ha. Ha. Hahahahah.

This was the first time i saw Jennifer Lawrence and i just couldn't stand this bitch. When you have a fighting girl as a protagonist you should probably find an actress that looks like a fighter. 
Michelle Rodriguez comes to mind as a tough woman.
Movie would still suck bad time, but at least you'd enjoy the main actress. Jennifer Lawrence? Fuck you bitch!


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 25, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hm. Hm. Ha. Ha. Ha. Hahahahah.
> 
> This was the first time i saw Jennifer Lawrence and i just couldn't stand this bitch. When you have a fighting girl as a protagonist you should probably find an actress that looks like a fighter.
> Michelle Rodriguez comes to mind as a tough woman.
> Movie would still suck bad time, but at least you'd enjoy the main actress. Jennifer Lawrence? Fuck you bitch!


Same here. I had no idea she even existed until Hunger Games.

On a side note, Michelle Rodriguez <3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 25, 2013)

Engert said:


> Ana-Lucia's pic


OMG GIRL FROM LOST!!!!
Engert misspelled his name...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG GIRL FROM LOST!!!!
> Engert misspelled his name...


You know that the name of the character on Lost isn't the actor's actual name, right?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG *GIRL FROM LOST*!!!!
> Engert misspelled *his* name...


 
OK then.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 26, 2013)

soulx said:


> You know that the name of the character on Lost isn't the actor's actual name, right?


No shit, Sherlock. I knew that. I just used her name from Lost, since it's more comfortable, and would make sense, since I said Ana Lucia and used the Lost reference.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> No shit, Sherlock. I knew that. I just used her name from Lost, since it's more comfortable, and would make sense, since I said Ana Lucia and used the Lost reference.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 26, 2013)

soulx said:


>



Well, you're pretty stupid then. I'm not stupid enough, to know characters usually don't have real names in whatever show they have a role in. I guess you don't understand common sense. I'm not trying to fight with your ass, but I'm just saying, I know it, but It's common sense if your talking about LOST and using the character's name in the show. Her name is Michelle Rodriguez, which I just saw from a few posts ago.


----------

